# Parking at Whitby



## charleyfen (Jun 23, 2009)

Parking on West Cliff being revamped
Alf Abbott and Joe Plant on West Cliff where they are taking new measures to prevent motorhomes parking overnight

Alf Abbott and Joe Plant on West Cliff where they are taking new measures to prevent motorhomes parking overnight


Published on Saturday 3 December 2011 10:14

PARKING on Whitby’s West Cliff is being revamped in a bid to create more spaces for visitors and tackle the evergrowing problem of motorhomes.

Work started last week to repaint the bays on Royal Crescent so they stick out into the road, meaning more can be fitted around the edge of the road and campers can’t park in them because they are too large.

Royal Crescent will also be made one way to traffic for safety and visibility reasons. Meanwhile, bays opposite the Met Hotel are also being re-designed and re-painted in a similar way but they will have to stay the same on other parts of the West Cliff as the road isn’t wide enough.

Couns Joe Plant and Alf Abbott have been campaigning for the changes after growing numbers of complaints from residents about parking problems in the area, which are compounded by camper vans taking up too much space.

Coun Plant said: “Royal Crescent was like that anyway but they have done it at the other side to make it consistent.

“They are going to make that area one way so we can get more spaces in and it is safer for people coming in and out.

“That is what people have been wanting and the only way we could do it.

“Further down from The Met, it is not wide enough so we have to be careful there, we don’t want to create a problem but it will stop camper vans using that part.”

The two councillors have also contacted local MP Robert Goodwill and asked him to look at legislation on sleeping in vehicles.

Earlier this year, the Whitby Gazette reported that signs on West Cliff banning it were not enforceable because of a legal loophole.

Coun Plant added: “We don’t want to discriminate, but they are using the car parks overnight when the pay machines aren’t on and then the side of the road.

“They are there for four or five days and don’t move and are getting a free holiday. I know they are visitors to the town but they are sleeping in their vehicles which is surely not correct.

“Residents are saying enough is enough and we have to draw the line somewhere.”




Comments





1
Solo_Beckett
Saturday, December 3, 2011 at 12:15 PM

What is stopping the campervans from just using two spaces? Will there be a fine for parking over the lines? It's all well and good making the spaces smaller but people still have to get in and out of the spaces. As for the car parks, they should have a height barrier in place and that will stop tall vehices using them


I think it's time us motorhome owners made a stand what do you all think !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like a few have spoiled it for the rest of us


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

georgiemac said:


> Looks like a few have spoiled it for the rest of us


AGAIN!

Steve


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

You are in a country full of moaners and motorhome haters so no matter how much you shout motorhomers will never get a fair deal :roll:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
People on holiday today, want to park as close to their hotels/B&b as possible,so it is understandable that the owners of these places need the parking areas freed up for their guests. They have been up front about saying,"M/homers are perceived to be having a free holiday".
Now the,"We spend money locally". A M/home owner mate of mine,may be the odd one out??,but,when at Whitby,they take the tin stuff they need,plus sauces,spuds,frozen meals,etc, park up at a pub out of town for the night and enjoy a drink,then early in the morning come down to a car park in Whitby,park up for the day and laze around.Most of us shop at superstores for food and fuel so the town centre shops get very little our trade and rely on the day trippers in cafes and such,so with the score, "Whitby chamber of commerce 1,M/h's 0", it seems a better case is needed from the M/h fraternity.What you are also up against are the Campsite owners,who only have a limited season to earn enough money to pay the council rates,wages of Locally! employed people,insurance,etc,they can also argue that by stopping on their sites,you are SEEN! to be contributing to the up keep of the whole of the area.
Lots of things are different in France,Spain,Portugal,Germany and further afield,these countries are larger than the UK with less people,this equates to more room,plus,most places have bye passes,so the towns,villages don't get gridlocked as soon as 4 plus cars are about,like the UK.
Well you did ask,so there are some of the problems i can see you are up against,i have no axe to grind,have had two M/h's and enjoyed them,but have gone back c/vanning,as has been said on other posts,it seems you/we,are our own worst enemies.
Ted.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here is a link to the story

http://www.whitbygazette.co.uk/news/business/parking_on_west_cliff_being_revamped_1_4025767

Your assuming this information is true of course about the "few spoiling it for the many".

I cant remember if it was this forum or one of the others but there was a massive thread and campaign trying to get Whitby Council to agree to officially allow overnighting in the frankly massive and virtually empty at night car park near the harbour. They werent having any of it. Totally blinkered and I think the councilors have the ear of the local campsite owners.

This bit nearly made me wet my pants it so funny yet pathetic.

*"They are there for four or five days and don't move and are getting a free holiday. I know they are visitors to the town but they are sleeping in their vehicles which is surely not correct."*

Errrr. Hello. Its a motorhome. You are supposed to sleep in it.

Its plain to me with people like these two running the show that its pointless even thinking about changing peoples attitude towards motorhomes. They are way too thick and set in their ways to change their minds. Just do what we do and boycot places like this and go to France.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

What aggrieves me most about the parking situation, and general hospitality, in our east coastal resorts is that none of these councillors actually give consideration to peoples freedom of choice; particularly that of owning a motorhome.

Should I not own a motorhome and I visited the east coast it would not be my choice to stay over at a local B&B, local hotel or campsite......I'd most probably just visit for the day and leave at tea-time. 

However, by driving a 'normal' vehicle into the locality this choice of mine would handsomely be catered for in parking terms and my decision to vacate at the end of the day not even considered by the local council!

As a motorhome owner I do have the freedom to choose not to book onto one of the many residential type camp sites that litter the east coast as they do not suit our families needs; however it is here that my choices stop!

Therefore, why should I be castigated for owning a particular type of vehicle that prohibits me from visiting these locations just because the available options do not suit my needs and the alternative is that my very presence is, perceived by those who instigate local by-laws, a nusense?

It is with regret that I believe this short sighted view of local business protectionism has ruined many local businesses and marginalised many, many more, through the additional business rate increases etc. that continue to drive these locations even further towards the mire!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I must admit when I saw the article the two councilors bare a remarkable resemblance to these two.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

A few years ago i went into the tourist informationoffice in whitby to ask if there was anywhere i could park a motorhome and was told in no uncertain terms
"No there isnt because we dont want people with motorhomes coming to whitby"

I was taken so aback i walked out without saying anything.

The next time i go to whitby will be in an f16


----------

